# 8/27/07 Barkley in Anderson, MO. NEEDS OUR HELP ASAP!!!



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Got this email this morning! 

*Dear Kerri: Barkley is still with us but time is running out. I think the mayor of our city is getting impatient and feels that we are holding dogs too long. I'm afraid he will soon order us to "clear out the pound". I'm going to try to hold Barkley if at all possible.

John Sellers

*PLEASE ANYONE, let's get Barkley out of there!!! PLEASE!!!*
*Contact me or John directly if you or someone can help Barkley...*

*Barkley*


 

Breed: Golden Retriever, Akita [Mix]
Sex: Male
Age: Adult
Size: Large
*From: Anderson City Pound *

Email the adoption organization
 Click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About Barkley*

Barkley likes to announce when anyone arrives so he might be the perfect pet for someone looking for a watchdog. Don't know how he is with cats but he seems to tolerate other dogs fairly well. His temperament is gentle and he would probably be a great friend of the family in the country or city.
*My Contact Info*

*Anderson City Pound *

Anderson, MO

Phone: (417) 845-6463
Email: [email protected]


----------

